# طارد الغازات degassifier



## إمام ابوهيفا (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك
أرج من الأخوة أهل الإختصاص إفادتي حول آلية عمل جهاز طرد الغازات الخاص بمعالجة مياه الغلايات وإذا كان هناك مخطط توضيحي جزاكم الله خيرا :87:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع بسيط جدا حيث يتم ضخ الماء من الاعلى على شكل رذاذ ويعاكسة من الاسفل خط بخار يخرج من خلال الماء الى فتحات فوق طارد الغازات ويقوم هذا البخار برفع درجة حرارة الماء وبالتالي تقليل ذائبية الغازات فيها ويحمل الغازات المنطلقة معه الى الخارج .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## صاصا السريع (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ما تتحدث عنه هو الدياريتور وليس نازع الغازات ايها الاخ الكريم
الياريتور الغرض للاساسى منه التخلص من الاكسجين وكسر مثلث الصدأ
اما نازع الغازات الغرض للاساسى منه التخلص من ثانى اكسيد الكربون


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي الكريم صاصا قد اكون فهمت الموضوع خطا ومع ذلك فطارد الغازات في وحدات المعالجة يكون بضخ الماء من الاعلى على مادة مالئة بلاستيكية ( backing ) لاعاقة حركة الماء بينما يتخلل الماء تيار من الهواء صاعد يسحب معه ثاني اكسيد الكربون الناتج خلال عملية التبادل الايوني في الكاتيون .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## صاصا السريع (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا اخ نبيل واتمنى ان يكون بيننا تعاون ان شاء الله


----------



## إمام ابوهيفا (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكم إخوتي نبيل الغباري وصاصا السريع على الإفادة
ولكني أصبحت أكثر حيرة بين الدياريتور والتبادل الأيوني الكاتيون وطارد الغازات degassifier 
أرجو أن لاأكون أثقلت عليكم بأسئلتي .
سؤالي هو عن آلية عمل طارد الغازات degassifier المختص بإزالة ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الماء وما الداعي لإزالة ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الماء ؟
وما دمتم تحدثتم عن الأكسجين وإزالته فياريت أيضا أجد جوابا عن الجهاز المختص بهذه العملية وآلية عمله ؟
مع الشكر الجزيل لكما ولجميع أعضاء المنتدى الطيبين


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
طارد الغازات الخاص بوحدة المعالجة لازالة ثاني اكسيد الكربون هو على شكل برج يحتوي على قطع بلاستيكية عشوائية باشكال مختلفة الهدف منها تأخير الماء ليتم التخلص من ثاني اكسيد الكربون الناتج من تحلل حامض الكاربونيك المتولد نتيجة التبادل الايوني في الكاتيون بواسطة تيار من الهواء يتعاكس في الاتجاه مع الماء لحمل ثاني اكسيد الكربون , ويتم التخلص من ثاني اكسيد الكربون لانه يقوم بتقليل كفاءة الرزن السالب الآنيون وهناك الكثير من الوحدات لا تستخدم هذا النظام ( طارد الغازات ).
بينما الديارير يتم التخلص فية من الاكسجين المذاب برفع درجة حرارة الماء لتقليل الذائبية ويتم اضافة مادة الهيدرازين للتخلص من الامتبقي من الاكسجين الذائب منعا للصدأ والتآكل .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## إمام ابوهيفا (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مكثووووور الخيرررر
بوركت أخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Elka (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أستفادت كثيراً من اجابتكم علي الأسئلة و المقارنة بين الـ Dearator في الـ Boiler و الـ Degasifier في وحدة الـ Deminerlization 
و كنت أود أن استفسر عن شئ بالنسبة لنزع غاز ثاني أكسد الكربون CO2 في الـ Degasifier هل يتم بتفاعل كميائي أم أنه فقط مجرد تفكيك لحمض الكربونيك الضعيف ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ احمد السلام عليكم
ليس هناك اي تفاعل كيميائي وانما يتم اعاقة الماء للتخلص من ثاني اكسيد الكربون المتفكك من حامض الكربونيك
بواسطة تيار الهواء المعاكس
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## Ahmed Elka (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> الاخ احمد السلام عليكم
> ليس هناك اي تفاعل كيميائي وانما يتم اعاقة الماء للتخلص من ثاني اكسيد الكربون المتفكك من حامض الكربونيك
> بواسطة تيار الهواء المعاكس
> وبتوفيق الله



شكراً لك م/نبيل ، كنت أظن ان هناك تفاعل كيميائي بواسطة الأكسجين و لكني فهمت الأن أن دوره في عمل خلخلة و التخلص من ثاني أكسيد الكربون فقط الناتج من تفكك حامض الكربونيك الضعيف ... أشكرك


----------



## عبدالكريم الغنامي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع جيد وشيق ومن المهتمين به ارجو فتحه


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (2 يونيو 2011)

انا مهندس فى مصنع مياه وعندى مشكله فى البرومات النسبه عاليه وعايز طريقه للتخلص من البرومين للتخلص من البرومات


----------



## سعد الدرمك (24 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم نقاش مفيد


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ع المعلومات


----------



## aaamaaa (1 يوليو 2011)

الشكر لجميع المتفاعلين مع الموضوع الرائع


----------

